# LED Lights on Motherboard



## Mieser (Feb 14, 2009)

I installed a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R motherboard in my new build. When I was bench testing I noticed the 6 Phase LED lights were all lit. Now, I've got my PC fully assembled and none of the LED lights are on. I've just noticed this today. They came on when I booted the PC up but then they eventually go off. What are these lights for and should this be a concern?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would send an email to gigabyte tech support throwing that question at them ............ please share the response you get ~~~~

the LED's on my GA-EP45-DS4P stay lit all the time ?


----------

